# Negative balance?



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey all been driving with uber for 9 months now doing well. Started the INSTApay service and I love it. Only issue is yesterday I went to transfer my cash over and it said I could not do it because" I ended last week with a negative balance." So I called go bank to be sure it was not an issue on their end they said no that was uber. Any idea what it might be? I emailed uber almost 24 hours ago with no response odd because they are normally pretty fast.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.lover said:


> Hey all been driving with uber for 9 months now doing well. Started the INSTApay service and I love it. Only issue is yesterday I went to transfer my cash over and it said I could not do it because" I ended last week with a negative balance." So I called go bank to be sure it was not an issue on their end they said no that was uber. Any idea what it might be? I emailed uber almost 24 hours ago with no response odd because they are normally pretty fast.


Do you use the uber gas reward program?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber announced a while ago that they'll be phasing out driver pay in favor of a pay-to-drive model.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr.lover said:


> Hey all been driving with uber for 9 months now doing well. Started the INSTApay service and I love it. Only issue is yesterday I went to transfer my cash over and it said I could not do it because" I ended last week with a negative balance." So I called go bank to be sure it was not an issue on their end they said no that was uber. Any idea what it might be? I emailed uber almost 24 hours ago with no response odd because they are normally pretty fast.


I don't get daily pay.

I get a negative balance sometimes.

Gas card.

Not all gas stations turn charges in right away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Uber announced a while ago that they'll be phasing out driver pay in favor of a pay-to-drive model.


The more you drive ,the more you'll earn !


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

I do NOT have the gas card. I dont use it because I want to know what comes in and out of my bank account. I wanted to cash my earnings out so they can go to my gobank checking account that uber has setup for instapay with. I just dont understand how they can cut it off with no email saying they will do it. I am not sure if my account was not labeled right seeing I do not use the credit card. I have been going back and fourth with them all day long.


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Do you use the uber gas reward program?


I do not


----------



## Mr.lover (Jun 3, 2016)

current status........ beyond pissed off right now

I have never had an issue with it honestly. And frankly I would not even be fighting as much with it had I not just dropped 750 on car insurance this week for six months and other expenses. I am a pretty easy going person honestly. I have 4.93 raiting 648 trips in 9 weeks with uber not including tomorrow and Sunday 570 of them rated and 562 of them are 5 star. I take pride in what I do and enjoy it. But I just want what is mine when it comes to money. Now if they dont give it to me I may not work till Wednesday when I get my direct Below you will find my most recent email back to them.

"No I have called GoBank 2 times they said this is a uber related issue. Many other drivers in my area are having this issue. I ask you to please turn my instant pay back on so I can cash my money out that I earned. Your reason stated is because I had a negative balance last week which is not true. 3 days of run around with responses back that don't address my and other driver issues. If you can not address this I want to speak to someone else either in email of via phone. Let me remind uber again it's my money that i am asking for that I earned. And you can't hold it on false case of I had a negative balance."

10 minutes later I get this

*Nisha N* (Uber)

Jun 4, 03:34 PDT

Hi Dominic,

Thanks for reaching out to Uber, please accept our sincere apologies for the inconvenience you have experienced . However, we are here to assist you with our best available resources.

In order to resolve your query, I have looked into your account and found that instant pay is in positive state and you can use that option.

We can see that there is $$$$$$$ balance available in your account and it may be possible that due to some technical glitch you are not able to transfer it. It may take some time, you will be able to use it.

Hope this helps.

If in case you experience any other issue please feel free to come back to us.

Regards,

my response right away to them....

Sorry to tell you but this is unacceptable. Its been three days that there has been a technical glitch that where I can not get my money that I earned. I have been told 5 different stories as to why I cant get my money. One of those is drivers who have the uber gas card did not have enough to pay the gas bill they owned. That is not my problem. I am a reasonable driver who puts in 40 plus hours a week for uber making your company look good. Check my rides, ratings and reviews. I ask you again to restore my instant pay so I can cash my funds out and go work. I spent 800 this week on car insurance for the next six months, 400 on my car with general repairs. IF this was going to happen you should have told us so I could have planned accordingly. So again I will ask you to turn my instant pay back on so i can get my money and go work. If this can not be addressed with you I understand please give ME the contact information of someone I can speak too. Mind you I just checked my phone and it still shows my account negative balance so you did not fix the issue.


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

Get the debit card. It goes on there instantly


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

That is the Uber Gobank card, and you can check the balance daily.


----------

